

How Not to Suck at Blogging - ManVsDebt
http://manvsdebt.com/how-not-to-suck-at-blogging/
A review on how to build a genuine and transparent community in a short amount of time.  What 'advice' to avoid and what things have brought the most ROI.
======
ersi
With a headline Like That It's Pretty Easy To Spot Low Quality!

I'd be interested to know if you write letters/emails/IM's with every word
capitalised. It's the easiest way to look quite silly.

------
buugs
Couldn't even read the article with all the short sections with headings,
pictures and videos. Guess I'll never know hot to not suck at blogging.

